# Grandfather Clock



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been staring at my pile of 2x4s in the garage for long enough this summer. It's finally time to start putting them together and build a grandfather clock!

I looked for plans online but couldn't find something that was suitable. They were either too advanced for my skillset or they weren't sturdy enough for what I want it to do. My idea is to have a door on the front that opens and a pneumatic prop that pops out. Eventually I'd like to make the clock face be a computer screen that can show the time. I'll run it off of a RaspberryPi or something so that when triggered it will show something else. Perhaps clock hands spinning backwards for a few seconds before the prop jumps out.

For this year, I'll be concentrating on the construction and the pneumatics. I'm using the fourbanger prop controller (Arduino nano and PIR sensor) for the electronics.

I built the two side pieces first. The 2x2s are actually 2x4s cut lengthwise. It's cheaper that way than buying 2x2s except the 2x4s have rounded edges. To cover that up, I routed the round edges into something nicer before attaching everything.










I figure the 2x4 frame makes this clock very sturdy so when I have a pneumatic cylinder doing its job it won't make the clock fall over. I may attach a safety line to the wall just in case (the kind you put on a dresser to keep kids from pulling them over). The bad part about using 2x4s is that they look like 2x4s and not something you'd typically see on a fine clock. That's ok though, because I have a way to hide the 2x4s and make it look like raised and recessed panels. Or at least it will when I get further along.










The back has some really thin plywood that used to be on some bookshelves. Those shelves took up a lot of space in our front room so I tore them out earlier this year and have been using the scrap pieces for various things every since. The bad part is that I have to find something else to put stuff on in the front room this Halloween. At least there will be a nice clock in there if nothing else. 

As you can see, the clock is nearly as tall as the garage door (just an inch or two to spare). Once I put the decorative moulding on top it will be 7' tall.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

nice idea 

can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love clocks. Looking forward to seeing what you build.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really nice beginning..... I love the sheer size of it, it's going to be HUGE! I like all of your ideas, the clock face has real potential and the pop out prop will garner more than a few scares! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I had some time to work on the clock this weekend (no pun intended) before football came on and distracted me. I finished both side pieces with some 1/4" plywood and moulding.










I also built the mechanism and mounted it inside. Yes, I know the nuts are loose. I wanted to do some testing before I tightened everything down.










Here's a shot of it in the extended position. I may add one more set of square aluminum to it but I'm not sure yet. There is enough room inside the clock for it in the collapsed position including the prop that will be mounted on it. I need to figure out the doors for the front so they pop open and close with the movement of the scissor hinge.


----------



## jasonsbeer (Nov 12, 2014)

Very clever! Can't wait to see what will be jumping out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one solid build!


----------



## DeadDaddy1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

This is the kind of recycling I love!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love this idea....and what a good looking, solid build..............


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I was out of town the last two weekends, so not much progress was made on the clock. I did manage to get the bulk of the front yard decorated and the electronics connected and tested. Once I hook up the radio station, the display will go live. I'll probably do that tomorrow since it's a holiday and don't have to work. 

I did get some more done on the clock this weekend though - painting! I decided to do a very dark brown on the recessed panels. I think this helps it visually look like they're set in "deeper" than they really are, especially with lighter colors on the framing. This brown is called "espresso" and was $9 at Home Depot.










As for the other colors, I managed to find a couple of "oops" paint samples for $0.50 each! There was plenty in each container to cover the rest of the wood. Sure, I could have gone through the paint cards and found three colors that go really well together, but I think these work and the total cost for paint was $10.










The other things I built this weekend were the doors. I decided to have two doors instead of just one since I think it looks and will function better. Yes, I'll need two air cylinders to open them instead of one but I'm OK with that. This picture is with the doors just sitting in the opening; they aren't mounted yet. I bought four gate hinges to mount them, but after building the doors I think I'll go with hinges that are hidden from view instead.










I also bought the clock mechanism from Hobby Lobby. I got the one with the 3/4" shaft since the plywood on the front of the clock is about that thick. It was $11.99 plus a set of longer hands to fit the size of my clock. I'll try and get the clock face painted tomorrow and mount the doors and air cylinders. Next year I'll replace the clock face with a computer monitor so the clock will be a series of videos. I don't have time to get that part setup for this year.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

looking good... lotsa work making one of these 

i think you could rig the 2 doors with one cylinder. (save money)

have a straight rod connected to each door that will push/pull open/closed..
connect those rods to a 3rd bar running horizontal.
connect the cylinder to the 3rd bar.

with some creative bar bending/pivoting you could hide the door mech in the bottom section.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

It took three trips to Home Depot (doesn't it always?) to get the right hinges. I had first planned on having gate hinges for a more "country style" clock, but after I put the doors together I changed my mind. I was going to go with regular door/utility hinges, but I didn't like how they looked (part of the hinge was visible). I finally settled on cabinet door hinges so they could be mostly hidden when the doors are closed.










So the doors are mounted and I started on the clock portion. I decided it was easier to paint an octagon (start with a square and tape off the corners) than it was to paint a circle.










Now that the outside is about finished, I really need to get the inside done. I painted the inside of the doors but will put some black material inside to hide the guts.










I like the idea of using only one cylinder to open both doors and sketched out some designs. I think I'll use another drawer slider, but the one I have is too long. Back to the store...


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I built a wood prototype so I could test the solenoid with the air cylinder.



















Once I had the measurements right and the door tested, I put the real one together with metal.










The next step was to install the solenoids.










More testing and tightening of nuts and bolts and I was ready to clean up the inside a bit.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

The electronics hide up top.










My speed controllers should arrive today. I made some temporary ones with tubes and screws (as you may have noticed in the pictures above). I didn't want the doors to fly open too fast and want them to close slowly. I don't have any speed control on the prop just yet (waiting for Amazon) but will by tonight. So for now, the prop comes out just fine but slams back into the clock. Once all this is installed, I'll take a video and post it here.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

My clock performed beautifully on Halloween.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that turned out great, the doors are closing very smoothly too.

how well did the tubes with screws work? creative speed controls.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how the kid on the couch does the "shush" thing when someone starts to comment, as in "quiet, this is being filmed"

Great sound track and the pop out works really well. Is this going to stay out year round to delight your guests?:jol:


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

BillyVanpire said:


> that turned out great, the doors are closing very smoothly too.
> 
> how well did the tubes with screws work? creative speed controls.


Actually, they worked pretty well as a temporary measure. It's hard to set the speed because just a slight adjustment changes the airflow considerably. I'm glad the real speed controllers arrived on Friday so I could get them installed and set with plenty of time to spare.

For now, the clock is staying in the living room but I don't have the electronics or the air turned on. Next time I have company over, however....


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

a very good idea


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding.....!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That's outstanding!!! I really like your decision to put the hands on the inside of the doors instead of just having it pop out. It would have been cool either way but that's just an different and interesting detail.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> That's outstanding!!! I really like your decision to put the hands on the inside of the doors instead of just having it pop out. It would have been cool either way but that's just an different and interesting detail.


Thanks. I didn't think the hands would reliably stay out of the way of the doors when attached to the body. The clock is large, but not that large. Removing them and attaching them to the doors seemed to be the best option. This way, it looks like the prop is opening the doors. When it jumps forward, the ToTs focus on the prop and not the hands, so the hands not being attached to the prop doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Lambo (Aug 14, 2013)

Very impressive build. Well done.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Niiiice


----------



## Mistress Macabre (Sep 19, 2014)

Love this idea!


----------

